# Dish Network Sues Espn Over Hd



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

At least that is the subject in one of the fax headlines from SatBizNews.com from yesterday, 3 March. I wonder what is going on?


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i don't know. i'm looking everywhere to find something on this. does any one here know something? :listenup:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

There is nothing on TWICE.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I found where NFL is suing Dish for moving NFL to a different package, but nothing about Dish and ESPN.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Court:	*New York Civil Supreme*
Index Number:	*600282/2008*
Case Name:	*ECHOSTAR SATELLITE L.L.C., vs. ESPN, INC., ESPN CLASSIC,*
RJI Filed: *01/30/2008*
Justice Name: *GAMMERMAN, IRA (JHO)*

There is an appearance date of 03/12/2008.

A "Prel Injunction/Temp Rest Ordr" was requested by DISH on 2/5/2008. No decision.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I still think we need a seperate forum titled Dish Law suites it seems that Dish spend more time in court then running their business


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nawww ... that would just encourage DISH to gen involved in more suits to fill our forum.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently the temporary restraining order DISH requested was signed on 3/12.
There is a trial scheduled May 14th at 4pm.
(Preliminary Conference that morning at 9:30am.)


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Lets hope we do not lose ESPN temporarily, especially in April and May when the Champions Leauge Quarter, semi and Final will be played.


----------

